# Making paint peel areas dissapear



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm working on a commercial exterior right now, which for the most part is in decent shape (aside from the overhead doors which I posted about a couple of weeks ago). 

In one area of the building someone applied an obviously crappy oil paint over an already peeling latex paint, which was over other layers of oil paint and who knows what else. 

I've grinded down all the loose stuff with an angle grinder and a wire wheel, and primed with Aqua Lock twice. I will be painting a flat latex overtop so that will help hide some of the repair work, but what can I use to make those spots where the paint previously peeled completely vanish? 

I was thinking about applying a heavy coat of block filler over the primer, before applying the flat topcoats - figured a heavy body material should fill in alot of the "lower" spots. 

Any better ideas or do you think this would work? 

In the pic is one of the worse areas, though it doesn't appear as bad in the photo. This is after a powerwash but before grinding.....


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

XIM Peel Bond is a great filler/primer

Primerguy is their sales rep. PM him.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

NEPS.US said:


> XIM Peel Bond is a great filler/primer
> 
> Primerguy is their sales rep. PM him.


Thanks,

I asked my rep about that the other day, and he can bring it in but it would take a while as they don't carry it around here - no good for me as i'll be working on this wall tomorrow (taking advantage of the nice weather). 

I'll ask him to bring some in anyways to try out at least, i've got some other commercial stuff in the works so i'm sure I could put it to use :thumbsup:


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Well I talked to my paint rep this morning and decided that using a block filler overtop wasn't going to solve my problem, so I bought a 60 grit sanding disk for the angle grinder, and sanded the sh!t out of the wall, which did the trick. 

I now have a nicely repaired exterior wall, and the building owner is thrilled with how nice it looks now. 

I'll post pics when I get the rest finished :thumbup:


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Another vote for Peel Bond.....Excellent stuff! Although, obviously not on your current job.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

could you not take a wire wheel or a stripping wheel or one of these:

http://multimedia.3m.com/mws/mediawebserver?66666UuZjcFSLXTt48TtMxTaEVuQEcuZgVs6EVs6E666666--

take an angle grinder attached with one of these and go to town on all the areas that are flaking. Would be laborious.. but isn't fixing things the right way anyway? If not these surely some type of flexible grinding disc.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

nEighter said:


> could you not take a wire wheel or a stripping wheel or one of these:
> 
> http://multimedia.3m.com/mws/mediawebserver?66666UuZjcFSLXTt48TtMxTaEVuQEcuZgVs6EVs6E666666--
> 
> take an angle grinder attached with one of these and go to town on all the areas that are flaking. Would be laborious.. but isn't fixing things the right way anyway? If not these surely some type of flexible grinding disc.


:thumbsup:

That's exactly what I used and exactly what I did.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Peelbond as well
General Paints Elastowall, very flat, thick paint but applies great. 
It comes to less than $25 per gallon when you get the 5 gallon pail.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

George Z said:


> Peelbond as well
> General Paints Elastowall, very flat, thick paint but applies great.
> It comes to less than $25 per gallon when you get the 5 gallon pail.


Damn. 

Ya know I didn't even think of that when I quoted this one...I saw concrete and my thinking went straight to breeze exterior flat. In hindsight I should have gone with elastowall, but the flat is working out nicely.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

http://www.duspec.com/DuSpec2/produ...Id=21&productCode=6001&documentType=datasheet


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

/\ I do EVERY foundation or masonry surface with this before 100%acrylic topcoat.

It makes you look like a pro


----------

